# Just what triggers the alarm?



## Jabbo (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been curious about this every since I bought my '12 Cruze. Mainly does the alarm go off if someone breaks a window? I used to have a alarm system in another car that gave a warning if the windows were pounded too hard and then wouldn't go full alarm unless things got worse, but the Cruze doesn't do that. I don't know of a way to test this without actually breaking a window.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't know about the Cruze, but my wife's Toyota is scared of thunder. A good thunderclap will generate a pulse of air that will wiggle a car. I do know my car's alarm has been set off when the neighbor's basketball hit one of the tires.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Some will go off with a good shake and all will go off when the voltage has a sudden drop like when the door is opened. I don't know if the Cruze has a shock sensor or not, but if so, they aren't that sensitive. You can also make it go off by holding one of the keys on the FOB but I don't know which one since it always happens while in my pocket


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Some will go off with a good shake and all will go off when the voltage has a sudden drop like when the door is opened. I don't know if the Cruze has a shock sensor or not, but if so, they aren't that sensitive. You can also make it go off by holding one of the keys on the FOB but I don't know which one since it always happens while in my pocket


That would be the "panic" button. On my key fob it's red.


----------



## Jabbo (Nov 1, 2012)

Maybe I should rephrase the question. Just how well does is the alarm protecting my car and the things inside? Does the alarm activate if a window is smashed?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Jabbo said:


> Maybe I should rephrase the question. Just how well does is the alarm protecting my car and the things inside? Does the alarm activate if a window is smashed?



Why break a window when you can simply roll it down far enough to reach the door handle. Red alarm lamp will start flashing when you hit the door lock on the remote. Reach in and pull the door handle twice to open any door. Alarm will go off, can stop it either by inserting the correct key in the ignition or hitting the unlock button on your remote.

Window positions are not sensed, oh after you hit the lock button on your remote, have to wait about 15 seconds before the alarm engages.

Supra also has an inertia alarm, but it has a sensitivity adjustment, can set it so a pat on the car will set it off or quite a bang like running into one of the bumpers. Get to know your car, LOL.


----------



## Jabbo (Nov 1, 2012)

NickD said:


> Why break a window when you can simply roll it down far enough to reach the door handle. Red alarm lamp will start flashing when you hit the door lock on the remote. Reach in and pull the door handle twice to open any door. Alarm will go off, can stop it either by inserting the correct key in the ignition or hitting the unlock button on your remote.
> 
> Window positions are not sensed, oh after you hit the lock button on your remote, have to wait about 15 seconds before the alarm engages.
> 
> Supra also has an inertia alarm, but it has a sensitivity adjustment, can set it so a pat on the car will set it off or quite a bang like running into one of the bumpers. Get to know your car, LOL.


Thanks for the responses. I'd think that openining a door while the alarm is active would definitely trigger the alarm but I'll confirm that for peace of mind. I guess I have an intertia alarm in my Toyota and will look into adding that feature to the Cruze somehow. Don't really want to buy an entire new alarm system. I'm somewhat comforted by the fact that the average thief can't simply drive the car off but someone entering the car via a window is a major concern.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Do car alarms really work? Neighbor two houses down was always going off by itself, learned how to sleep through it. Finally got it fixed. Spent a night with my kids in Madison, no AC, windows were opened, alarms were going off every two seconds. Asked them how can they sleep, said they got use to it.

As soon as I walk in my home, set my Cruze remote on the refrigerator when I walk it. One of the worst remotes I ever had owned. In my pants pocket, if I bump a counter, dog brushes me, trunk either opens, doors lock or unlock, or that panic button is hit. And that square key is about the most difficult key I ever had to insert.

Just saying, most people don't even pay attention anymore when a car alarm goes off. Every other remote I owned, had to hold the button down for two consecutive seconds before it would do anything.


----------



## Jabbo (Nov 1, 2012)

I suppose it all comes down to where you are. If alarms are always going off no one will bat an eye. In most places though alarms will bring attention. Perhaps the main thing with the alarm is that the engine is supposedly disabled once the alarm is activated.

Yeah I've gone outside a couple of times to find my trunk open, dang FOB is pretty sensitive. I don't really keep anything of much value in my car but I don't want some idiot ripping things apart to figure that out.


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

At least once a week I find my trunk open  My Jetta remote had it so you held the trunk button for a few seconds, and you needed to push pretty hard on the remote. I wish this was the same way. At least you need to push lock button before remote start will start the car, or I would probably be finding my car on at least once a week too!


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine gave me the "attempted theft" warning on the DIC about a month after I bought it. Turned out the jackass in the parking space next to me whanged his door so hard into mine that it tripped the motion sensor.

As for mysteriously opening trunks: there's a TSB for that. Mine did it every month until I had the dealer fix it, and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

coinneach said:


> Mine gave me the "attempted theft" warning on the DIC about a month after I bought it. Turned out the jackass in the parking space next to me whanged his door so hard into mine that it tripped the motion sensor.
> 
> As for mysteriously opening trunks: there's a TSB for that. Mine did it every month until I had the dealer fix it, and it hasn't happened since.


I've SEEN my key open the dang trunk. It's not the trunk switch on mine unfortunately. My Volvo you had to hit the button twice, and the Toyota you have to hold it for 2-3 seconds.

I hit my car at the end of the driveway in the window with a football, and it set the alarm off. It didn't like Hurricane Sandy, either.


----------



## Jabbo (Nov 1, 2012)

coinneach said:


> Mine gave me the "attempted theft" warning on the DIC about a month after I bought it. Turned out the jackass in the parking space next to me whanged his door so hard into mine that it tripped the motion sensor.
> 
> As for mysteriously opening trunks: there's a TSB for that. Mine did it every month until I had the dealer fix it, and it hasn't happened since.


Well now I'm confused. So the Cruze does have a motion sensor? Maybe we're talking different alarm systems for different models or places. Maybe I should just smack it with a football using my laser, rocket arm.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Jabbo said:


> Well now I'm confused. So the Cruze does have a motion sensor? Maybe we're talking different alarm systems for different models or places. Maybe I should just smack it with a football using my laser, rocket arm.



Ha, don't hit it too hard, you may trigger off all the air bags.

I really don't know if the Cruze has a shock, inertia, or a motion sensor or not. Garage has an IR motion sensor, if anything comes near, all the outdoor lights come on and will stay on for about ten minutes.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

One of the best things you can do to protect your car from break ins, is to leave the interior as uncluttered as it was when you took possession of it at the dealership. If there is nothing to see, there is little reason for a break in (other than the steering wheel airbag). Add locking lug nuts, and you've pretty much secured your car from having stuff stolen by the passerby thief. Of course, the dedicated ones will take from you regardless.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

NickD said:


> Ha, don't hit it too hard, you may trigger off all the air bags.


Family Truckster ahoy!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> One of the best things you can do to protect your car from break ins, is to leave the interior as uncluttered as it was when you took possession of it at the dealership. If there is nothing to see, there is little reason for a break in (other than the steering wheel airbag). Add locking lug nuts, and you've pretty much secured your car from having stuff stolen by the passerby thief. Of course, the dedicated ones will take from you regardless.


Or those **** towing companies!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

According to the handbook with my Holden Cruze if the car is jacked up to steal a wheel the alarm will activate as well!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

When armed, the content theft deterrent system is designed to deter vehicle content theft by pulsing the horns and exterior lamps for approximately 30 seconds when an unauthorized vehicle entry is detected. If equipped, a siren will also be activated. However, the content theft deterrent system does not affect engine starting.

An unauthorized entry can be any of the following with the content theft deterrent system armed:

• Unauthorized entry into the underhood area


• Unauthorized entry into the rear compartment


• When any door is opened without using the UNLOCK command from a keyless entry transmitter


• After a battery reconnect, if the battery was disconnected with the content theft deterrent system armed


I hope this helps! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Stacy confirmed what I thought all along. 

Pin switches for the trunk, hood or doors have to be tripped with the alarm on. No motion or inertia switches involved. 

If you leave something on your seat, they could smash the window, grab it and the alarm would not go off because the door was not opened.


----------



## Jabbo (Nov 1, 2012)

mcg75 said:


> Stacy confirmed what I thought all along.
> 
> Pin switches for the trunk, hood or doors have to be tripped with the alarm on. No motion or inertia switches involved.
> 
> If you leave something on your seat, they could smash the window, grab it and the alarm would not go off because the door was not opened.


Thanks guys, you've confirmed my biggest fear that there is no protection against a smash and grab theft.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Jabbo said:


> Thanks guys, you've confirmed my biggest fear that there is no protection against a smash and grab theft.


Don't tell this to my insurance company, gave me a couple of bucks off my comprehensive insurance policy because it has an alarm, also because it has anti-thief, and ABS brakes. Can also break a rear window, drop the rear seats and empty out your trunk without setting off the alarm.

But don't try to open your door with the rightful key, that will set off the alarm. A friend had over $2,500 damage done to his GM vehicle when some apparent druggies smashed his windows and tore up the dash trying to remove the radio they couldn't sell anyway.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Son's car was broken into, got away with 450 bucks worth of his CD's, this was before the time you could make duplicates, also took his 100 buck radar detector. His comprehensive didn't cover that, police were equally worthless, wouldn't even take any finger prints.

Would have covered his broken window, but not very much of it with 250 deductible. Found a piece of glass at a wrecking yard in good shape for twenty bucks, and replaced it for him. Was about a 30 minute job.


----------

